# Your thoughts on the CZ97



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

I've have searched high and low all over Dallas County for a CZ97. They're not to be found anywhere. My local favorite dealer ordred one for me today. Monday at noon it will be ready to pick up. I love the way this thing looks. If any you guys have experience with the 97, I would like to hear about it.
Dennis


----------



## EVO80 (Mar 16, 2009)

My take on the CZ97 based on owning one - very, very easy to shot, low recoil due to the bulk of the gun, built like a tank, extremely accurate which will make you look good at the range, no problems with feeding or firing round after round without a failure, easy to take down (field strip) as there are no tools required like a 1911, great ergonomics even with medium sized hands... All in all an extremely boring gun that does just what it was designed to do and does it well. Down sides - Definitely not a CCW, so easy to shot you may find yourself going through a lot of ammo and finally, while it is an extremely nice looking gun it doesn't have the "sex" appeal of a 1911. JMHO


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

This is probably one of the few weapons I've had much interest in and still have yet to actually hold one, so I have very little experience with it.

Still, it's one of the coolest looking handguns I've ever seen, if you ask me.

I've learned it's very very large, especially in the grip. There are some great photos which exhibit the size of the grips here:

http://averagejoeshandgunreviews.blogspot.com/2008/05/big-boy_31.html

As the reader points out, take particular note of how the thumbnail lines up with the middle fingernail in the comparison photos. Clearly the CZ 97 has some large grips.

Still, if you've got the hands for it, I would imagine this weapon would be a wonderful addition to anyone's arsenal. I'm a big fan of CZ products and from what I've heard this one does not disappoint.


----------



## Big Gun (Jul 9, 2009)

*Fantasatic*

I have owned a CZ 97B for about a year seems that everyone that picks it up just loves it with the exception of the odd one with small hands. This is definately a man sized gun though the recoil is not an issue.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

This is all great information. I'm wanting to add the 97 to go with my 2075 and 85 Combat and cannot find one to put my mitts around. I'm going to keep looking though. I would really like to hold one before I purchase though. There is a gun show coming up this weekend in Houston. Going to see if I can eyeball one there.:smt023


----------

